# Can I fix Eclipse 3 filter?



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

All of a sudden the filter of my betta Eclipse 3 tank died today. Luckily that is a betta tank, so I can do water changes every few days for now, but I wonder what I can do about it? I cleaned it all and there is not a sound, so I am pretty sure the motor is dead. Can that be fixed or can another filter be used in the system somehow? Any ideas are welcome!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I would take it apart to the impeller/motor and try to get it working... It's already broken, and if that fails then just go buy a new one, small filters are cheap.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, I can easily buy a small filter, but how can I use it in an Eclipse system to keep it nice and close? That is my question mainly, I guess there are people that might have experience with that.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Milena, this happened to me with an Eclipse 6, which is virtually identical to the Eclipse 3 in everything but size.

First, check the impeller. Have you been removing it for cleaning? You can try cleaning it and then putting it in again. If it's gummed up, it won't work. Second, as I recall with the Eclipse 6, if water gets into the filter through a little opening in the top, it sometimes doesn"t work until it dries out. So, try again tomorrow -- it might be working.

If it's not working, and you've checked to make sure that it is plugged in and the outlet is working (that sounds silly, but once I thought my kettle was broken, but it was a loose wire in the outlet!), then I recommend getting a new filter.

Is the Eclipse 3 under warranty? If so, call Marineland and they will send you a new one for free if you have the receipt.

If it's not under warranty, Aquariums West can bring one in for you. They brought in a new filter for one of my Eclipses when mine broke. Other pet stores that carry the Eclipse 3 might be able to do that, too, but I'm not sure who does. Possibly Petsmart? Or you can get one from a used setup. Good luck!

In the meantime, you could run another filter temporarily.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've also found the filter for the Eclipse 6 at BigAlsOnline.ca :
Eclipse Filtration Assembly

The Eclipse 3 isn't mentioned in their list, but it might be the same part. You could give them a call to see.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot! First thing I did when I saw it wasn't working was to check the plug, etc. Then I disassambled it to check the impeller, it was clean, but I washed it and all. There is no sound  I will try a bit later, it should be all dry by now, hopefully that will help, thanks. 
I was hoping somebody can sell just the filter, so I guess it worth calling some stores and see. Unfortunatelly it is not under warranty 
Thanks for all the advices, I hope it can be fixed somehow as the system looks so nice. I was always wondering "what if", and now that happened. Oh well.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's too bad,Milena. Fortunately, though, the parts are fairly easy to come by. I've even replaced the shell (tank)!

Here's the part that you need, from Marineland: https://www.marineland.com/store/Pu...for-2-3-5-7-gallon-Eclipse-System-P355C0.aspx



InfraredDream said:


> Thanks a lot! First thing I did when I saw it wasn't working was to check the plug, etc. Then I disassambled it to check the impeller, it was clean, but I washed it and all. There is no sound  I will try a bit later, it should be all dry by now, hopefully that will help, thanks.
> I was hoping somebody can sell just the filter, so I guess it worth calling some stores and see. Unfortunatelly it is not under warranty
> Thanks for all the advices, I hope it can be fixed somehow as the system looks so nice. I was always wondering "what if", and now that happened. Oh well.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, thanks a lot!! I hope they delivery or at least some of their distributers do.

No way! The shipping to Canada is $32!!! It would be cheaper to buy a whole new kit.

So back to any ideas of what can be done to fix it? I think I will try a DIY sponge filter or something. That is the only idea I have


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Milena

Did you try plugging it in today? Maybe it has dried out a bit. Otherwise, give Aquariums West a call and see if they can get the part for you.Or BigAlsOnline.ca (no shipping fees).

When my 25 gallon Eclipse got noisy, I substituted a Marineland Emperor filter that took the same size biowheel, so that I could keep the established filter going. But it's really much better to replace the motor unit than to do that, because once you take the hood off to put a hang-on-back filter there, you end up having to cut the original filter off and the lights become a problem. So, I hope that your filter is working today!


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, you can fix it but it's expensive in Canada to replace parts from Marineland. On the other hand, if you buy a new filter for it like an Aquaclear it's going to cost quite a bit, too. And then there's the lights.That's the main problem with integrated systems like that.They work so well together but the parts aren't easy to exchange for something different.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, exactly, I always wondered what if it breaks... so it happened. I made a simple DIY sponge filter for now, but I am not happy with the air pumb so close to my son's bed, it is noisy, even the most quiet one. I had no time to call Aquarium West and see if I can get it from them for the 17.8 USD, that would be reasonable. Otherwise the delivery is crazy and I would think of another filter that I can put inside like the sponge.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Milena, right now you can get a whole new Eclipse 3 at BigAlsOnline for $44. That includes shipping, I think, but you may also be able to apply your BCAquaria discount. Have you thought of trying that? It's a Boxing week special.

It's very likely that the new tank would be cheaper than buying a new motor as a spare part anywhere in Canada. However, since BigAls carries the Eclipse 3 they might have the spare parts for it. You could give them a call to see. Aquarium Supplies, Cheap Dog Supplies, Fish Supplies, Best Cat Toys

I've had many Eclipse tanks and I can't think of another pump that would go into the tank and do a good job and be silent, without significant tank modifications.

I have a tiny little one that I use for a hospital tank, that sells for about $15. It goes right into your tank, and I think that it's made by Hagen (Elite, I think). But it has a tiny little sponge in it, it's really better for increasing circulation of your water than in filtering anything. Stuart has had a few of those and can tell you the name. The Fluval nano filter is silent and it's very good but it's not inexpensive and it might be too tall for the Eclipse 3.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for that, I'll sure think about it, especially with the discount. As shipping is free, that makes a huge difference. Pat (mykiss) is having a 5 g one, I have to check the measurements and see if that will work. I tried sponge, but even my quiet pump is noisy for a bedroom, no matter my son says it is OK as far as Neo (the betta) is fine. So yesterday I put a small HOB filter that doesn't allow the lid to fit well and I was considering cutting it a bit at some point, but will see.

I will probably post a separate topic, but I definately have no idea how people manage to keep bettas without filter at all. I was in J&L yesterday to get some boxing week stuff and people there also told me I don't need a filter for 3 g with betta. Well, it I don't the water gets cloudy in only 2 days  And the tank is running for 3 months now, so it is cycled and all. No idea why that is happening, but it does 
100% water change every 2 days doesn't work for me as I don't have the time and I believe it is stressful for the fish.
Thanks a lot again for thinking of me!


----------

